# best 4x4 cube?



## vinylen (Oct 16, 2010)

what 4x4 cube is the best u reckon?


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 16, 2010)

Maru is better than Dayan(it pops) and Maru is only $!8 on speedcubeshop but once they run out they will never restock.


----------



## Mikon (Oct 16, 2010)

Dealextreme have it too.
Just bought mine there.


----------



## CubeCraze (Oct 17, 2010)

But I thought that speedcubeshop doesn't sell maru 4x4 anymore.


----------



## syuhei222 (Oct 17, 2010)

My Dayan doesn't POP.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 17, 2010)

CubeCraze said:


> But I thought that speedcubeshop doesn't sell maru 4x4 anymore.


 
They don't. Cameron is only selling his last few privately.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 17, 2010)

I heart my mini qj.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 17, 2010)

syuhei222 said:


> My Dayan doesn't POP.


 
Did you set a tight tension?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 17, 2010)

I like mini QJ and Maru (but not if it keeps doing the misalignment thing even though the screws are as tight as they go).


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 17, 2010)

CubeCraze said:


> But I thought that speedcubeshop doesn't sell maru 4x4 anymore.


 
I bought mine at marmount open and he said he was running low.


----------



## will6680 (Oct 17, 2010)

Maru if you want something crisp.

Qj if you want something smooth.

Maru is my main.


----------



## theace (Oct 17, 2010)

Maru is supposed to be the best.

I just bought a LanLan. Its smooth, but DOES NOT cut at all making it quite locky.

I had a mini QJ. It's very comfy due to the size. I'm considering getting another one as mine broke real bad.

I don't know about the MF8/DaYan. I hear it cuts a lot but is quite heavy too. And it pops apparently.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 17, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Maru is better than Dayan(it pops) and Maru is only $!8 on speedcubeshop but once they run out they will never restock.


 
Says who?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 17, 2010)

Let's see...


Mini QJ is very nice, smooth, and a very comfortable size. However, it's cutting isn't that great.
Maru isn't quite as nice at turning imo, but cuts corners quite a lot better. It's size is smaller than regular (like Rubik's), but bigger than the mini QJ.
Dayan is (apparently) nice at turning and cutting, but the wings popping is _very_ annoying.
This is why it's so hard to choose one...
I'd recommend one of these.


----------



## blucrosoft (Oct 17, 2010)

This is the mini qj? Thanks.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 17, 2010)

Is the YJ much worse than the Maru if I'm planning on doing the full Pi mod?


----------



## MEn (Oct 17, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is the YJ much worse than the Maru if I'm planning on doing the full Pi mod?


 
I don't have a Maru to compare with but I love my YJ.

Also if you're planning to mod it, one pin works for me.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 17, 2010)

Does it get any looser when you mod the pieces? I'd like to know if I need to set the tension slightly tighter before putting the pin/pins in.


----------



## MEn (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope. Just tension and lube after sanding down all of your pieces. If you get to the point where you like it, put in the pins.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool, thanks. I think I'll put all 4 pins in. They will create the ridges faster and if it still works with just one then I don't have to worry about redoing it until/unless they all fall out.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Says who?


 
Cmeron Brown's dad because it is Vcube patent they will never restock.. It was as marymount open 2010


----------



## CubeCraze (Oct 17, 2010)

I know that I've posted this on a thread, but what about the ghost hand 4x4? How good is it? Nobody on youtube seems to have a review on it.


----------



## vinylen (Oct 17, 2010)

I actually get really weird lockups on my mini QJ, what tension do you guys use for it?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 20, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Cmeron Brown's dad because it is Vcube patent they will never restock.. It was as marymount open 2010


 
That's a bummer :/


----------



## mr6768 (Oct 21, 2010)

my mini qj was worst . It locked up , overshooted waaaaaay too much . I used to break that in for like 4 months but it didn't helped a bit . 
and it finally broke .
I don't recommend it .


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll just quickly go over the 4x4's I've used.

Rubik's - No explanation needed

Mini QJ - Takes a few solves to break in. I remember it being amazing after that. However, after a while, it began to suck. It practically doesn't cut corners at all right now. The turning is still very smooth though. It probably also seemed worse after purchasing a Maru.

Maru - Absolutely amazing. Good at cutting corners. The centers even cut very well. The turn speed of my solves, especially the 3x3 stage, has gone way up. The few downsides of it would be assembly, smoothness, and misallignments. I've had one pop so far. One of the mini edge pieces fell into the cube and got lost in a black hole. I had to disassemble the entire cube and put it back together. Took forever! It isn't exactly that smooth, but isn't bad enough to really bother me. The corner cutting makes up for this. I got a core misallignment with my first Maru 4x4, which was pretty annoying. I got another Maru just for back-up, if this happens in competition for example. Now that cube always feels like it will happen again when doing double layer turns.


----------



## Me (Oct 21, 2010)

Maru, nothing else like it at the moment.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWdVlmqyxqQ


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 22, 2010)

I dig my LanLan quite a lot. And of course Meffert's.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 22, 2010)

Maru would be good if it didn't misalign.

MiniQJ locks up and doesn't turn well enough.

Not tried dayan - inb4 it pops all the time.

ALL 4x4x4s SUCK


----------



## vinylen (Oct 22, 2010)

well i dont really like my miniQJ atm, and since i accidentaly broke my maru, dissasembled it and reassembled it it kinda sucks, weird lockups etc... i think im gonna get a new one along with the dayan and try em out.


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2010)

I think maru is the best. I think its time for someone to make a best cubes thread.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 22, 2010)

how bout the edison 4x4

where can i buy?

also the Ghosthand 4x4

is that good?


----------



## Mikon (Oct 22, 2010)

Edison is just too hard to get and Ghost Hand 4x4x4 is good, but everybody says that the top two best brands are either Maru or Dayan.
Thawr...Thrawst made a really good review of the Maru, doing a little comparison with the Eastsheen.
And just for the record, Syuhei (7th in the world) is using, or at least appeard in his last videos, using a Dayan 4x4x4, so, it must be pretty good.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Maru would be good if it didn't misalign.
> 
> MiniQJ locks up and doesn't turn well enough.
> 
> ...



Just what I was thinking. This is why I want cubing to become popular.
If there's good money in making excellent cubes then it will happen quickly.

I've just ordered a YJ for $10 knowing I'm going to have put roughly 3 hours into modding and restickering it.
I earn about $20 an hour yet can't just buy an amazing 4x4x4 for $70. It sucks.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 23, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Maru would be good if it didn't misalign.
> 
> MiniQJ locks up and doesn't turn well enough.
> 
> ...


 
i want my mefferts to last forever but they keep dying
yea all 4x4s suck


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 23, 2010)

Suck it up I'm using an ES


----------



## Juju (Oct 23, 2010)

I Think the Eastsheen 4x4 cubes are really good, as I'm a pretty accurate turner, I don't need corner cutting really.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Oct 23, 2010)

I like the lan lan


----------



## theace (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't. It's speedy, smooth and all, but I can't stand the non cutting. locks up way too much for me.


----------



## HavoCentral (Nov 6, 2010)

i still dont understand how the maru is KO of the as of date non existent V4

when if you look at the V4 patent designs it is way different than the maru

the marus corners are different the core is different and both of the hidden internal pieces are different

the only thing that is the same is the center and wings edges.

so maru cube is way different that the V4 in my opinion.


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 6, 2010)

I love my mini qj, with silicone it's too fast,
i only have a little bit of residue in mine, that's enough...
Corner cutting gets better with use.


----------



## akiramejin (Nov 6, 2010)

I ordered an SS 4x4. I'll tell you how it is when I do get it.


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 6, 2010)

I like mini qj. I kind of look past all the lockups and the need to break it in. I never really liked the Maru cubes, though. Mini qj is my current 4x4 speedcube.


----------



## olivier131 (Nov 12, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> I like the lan lan


What is the size of the lanlan ? More than Mini QJ ?


----------



## istanful (Oct 31, 2011)

what about the shengshou 4x4? is it better than the maru? the shengshou is way cheaper amd i heard grat things about it...


----------

